# [TIP] Configurer Gnome par gconftool

## bouleetbil

Bonjour, 

Je cherchais à sauvegarder ma configuration de gnome et la réstaurer rapidement sans copier/coller les répertoires ~/.gconf ....

Alors voila un petit script qui permet de configurer gnome via gconftool :

```

#!/bin/sh

#fichiers cachés

gconftool-2 \

-s "/desktop/gnome/file_views/show_hidden_files" \

True -t boolean

#fichier de sauvegarde

gconftool-2 \

-s "/desktop/gnome/file_views/show_backup_files" \

True -t boolean

#vue pour nautilus

gconftool-2 \

-s "/apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser" \

True -t boolean

#wallepaper

gconftool-2 -s "/desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename" \

"/usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/Tux.jpg" -t string

#disposition fond ecran

gconftool-2 -s "/desktop/gnome/background/picture_options" \

"stretched" -t string

#icone par défaut

gconftool-2 -s "/desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme" \

"AquiGnome" -t string

#theme par défaut

gconftool-2 -s "/desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme" \

"RPanther2" -t string

#bordure par défaut

gconftool-2 -s "/apps/metacity/general/theme" \

"RPanther2" -t string

#transparence gnome-terminal

gconftool-2 -s "/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default/background_type" \

"transparent" -t string

#sons système

gconftool-2 -s "/desktop/gnome/sound/enable_esd" \

True -t boolean

gconftool-2 -s "/desktop/gnome/sound/event_sounds" \

True -t boolean

#pas de corbeille sur le bureau

gconftool-2 -s "/apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible" \

False -t boolean

```

Syntaxe : 

gconftool-2 -s "Clé à modifier" "La valeur" -t "Le type" 

Pour voir votre configuration il suffit de regarder le répertoire ~/.gconf. Chaque sous répertoire correspond à une clé de gconf

----------

## Nah

Toujour faire une sauvegarde au cas ou, comme ça c'est plus rapide à restaurer.  :Smile: 

```
# Backup

gconftool-2 --dump / > $HOME/backup_gconf.xml

# Restauration

gconftool-2 --load=$HOME/backup_gconf.xml
```

----------

## bouleetbil

Connaissais pas 

C'est plus rapide   :Laughing: 

----------

